# Swift Sunseeker information wanted



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our friends are fed up watching us go off in our motorhome and they have a chance to buy a 1992/93 'K' reg Swift Sunseeker on a Fiat diesel base [65000 miles] at £8200 [although I'm sure the asking price is negotiable] - anyone got one and willing to provide some good/bad info to help them decide


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bumping this up incase someone knows sumfink :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Wot no one got any info ?


----------

